# Cabergoline



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure if its the right place to post but here goes...


Finally after going to my gp in 07 with my boobs leaking, and two IVF cycles are they treating my prolactin. Ok its not in the 1000's but they would like it around 200-300 and mine is at least double that.


I have had symptoms since 2007, just S0 happy it is being treated!


Is anyone else on the sane treatment?


I also have a small bloat/lbump like tummy and the specialist ssaid that will be from the rasied prolactin, just got my drugs woo hoo! xx


----------

